# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Το νέο μου μαλινουά

## cowboysxaris

Το νέο μου μαλινουα εχει δακτυλιδι E00T54E12022, για πείτε μου εσείς που ξέρετε να τα διαβάζεται..

----------


## serafeim

E00=Πουλί της ΕΟΟ
T54=κωδικός του εκτροφέα αλλα ποιου συλλογου δεν ξερω
E12=διαμ. δακτυλιδιού και πουλι του 2012
022=το νούμερο του πουλιού

----------


## cowboysxaris

Τι ειναι το ΕΟΟ; Και το σημενη το 22 πουλί; Επισεις πως μπορούμε να μάθουμε απο που ειναι; Εκτροφεας χώρα κτλ; Κάποιος άλλος παρακαλώ;;;

----------


## δημητρα

εοο=ελληνικη ορνιθολογικη ομοσπονδια
22= ειναι οτι του βαλανε το 22 δακτυλιδι στην σειρα δακτυλιδιων που εχει ο εκτροφεας. 
T=Σύλλογος Καναρινοφίλων Βορείου Ελλάδος με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη
Τ54=αριθμος εκτροφεα

----------


## δημητρα

το πουλακι που πηρες ειναι του συγκεκριμενου εκτροφεα:

Κούκος Γεώργιος
EOO-T54
Θεσσαλονικη
Malinois





τηλεφωνο δεν ξερω

----------


## cowboysxaris

Γεια σου ρε Δημήτρη !!! :-) σε ευχαριστω!!! Αρα έλληνας Κ αυτος

----------


## kostastim

Χαρη καλησπερα απο που πηρες το πουλακι αν επιτρεπεται;

----------


## cowboysxaris

Απο γειτονικό πετ..

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## BugsBunny

Να σου ζήσει. . .

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Να σου ζήσουν Χάρη!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλή συνέχεια με τις αναπαραγωγές ...

----------


## lamb-angelo

πανεμορφα...καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις

----------


## cowboysxaris

Σας ευχαριστω όλους!!! Και εύχομαι και σε εσάς ότι καλητερο!!!

----------

